# question about a vin number on a 69 gto



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I recently came across what I believe is a real 69 gto , it has the body tag that starts out with 69-24237 so I know by the numbers 42 that it is a GTO, but for some reason I can't find the vin plate on the driver's side of the dash ? Shouldn't there be a vin plate there ? I would like to title this car but without a vin plate I'm afraid that it is a lost cause. Is there any other place that the vin number will be stamped , maybe on the frame somewhere or ??? I need the last 6 numbers of the vin which is the production serial number . Thanks in advance.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The VIN Plate for 1969 is located on the left hand top of the instrument panel, which is visible through the windshield.

If the 400 block is original to the car the vin will be stamped on the front passenger side. The code will be something like; 29P100001,
2=Pontiac, 9=1969, P= Pontiac, MI Plant, 100001 last 6 digits of the VIN.

There is also a partial vin stamped on the frame behind the driver's rear tire which will include the last 6 digits.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I know this may sound dumb,,,, but is there anywhere on the Internet that will show an example of the stamped digits on the rear frame ? I just wouldn't know how to go about looking for it. I have never encountered a problem like this before. I appreciate the help


----------



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah the VIN tag should be rivited on the drive side of the instrument panel, you can also find on the drivers side rear top of the frame rail right where your rear exhaust hanger for the exhaust is where the tail pipes connect to is a stamped partial VIN which will have the last 8 characters of the VIN if the GTO still has its original engine the partial VIN same as the frame should be stamped on passenger side of the block near the timing chain cover thats how my 69 GTO has and even the transmissions have partial VINs on them websites that can help you find information of VIN tags is GTO Alley! or Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site and other websites


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

When I do get the last 6 digits of the vin , is there any market on the net that will reproduce a vin plate ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Not that I know of, I've seen replacement VIN tags from County and State agencies.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok,,, just checking... Also , I will be able to find the vin stamped on the frame without having to do a frame off, right ? It should be visible without having to tear up the car ? thanks a lot 05gto you have been much help  Thanks to everyone.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No, you won't be able to see the # on the frame. It faces up, so you need to remove the body or at least the trunk pan to see it. 
Maybe one of those bore scopes might be able to view it, but I doubt it.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

projectszero said:


> I recently came across what I believe is a real 69 gto , it has the body tag that starts out with 69-24237 so I know by the numbers 42 that it is a GTO, but for some reason I can't find the vin plate on the driver's side of the dash ? Shouldn't there be a vin plate there ? I would like to title this car but without a vin plate I'm afraid that it is a lost cause. Is there any other place that the vin number will be stamped , maybe on the frame somewhere or ??? I need the last 6 numbers of the vin which is the production serial number . Thanks in advance.


Just to educate you..........I purchased my 1967 GTO in Florida. The VIN number on the registration was one digit short as compared to the VIN plate in the door jamb. I made the seller correct the VIN number on the registration before I purchased the car. Good thing, in the state of Connecticut where I reside, you have to bring your classic car in to the Motor Vehicle Office to have the VIN number verified. You may not be able to do that if the dashboard VIN plate is missing. Also, if the VIN number has disappered, I would probably not buy the car for fear that it isn't a GTO, but simply a "tribute car" or "cloned" GTO, neither of which is worth what a real "242..." GTO is worth. Just my two cents.........Good luck.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ppurfield001 said:


> Just to educate you..........I purchased my 1967 GTO in Florida. The VIN number on the registration was one digit short as compared to the VIN plate in the door jamb. I made the seller correct the VIN number on the registration before I purchased the car. Good thing, in the state of Connecticut where I reside, you have to bring your classic car in to the Motor Vehicle Office to have the VIN number verified. You may not be able to do that if the dashboard VIN plate is missing. Also, if the VIN number has disappered, I would probably not buy the car for fear that it isn't a GTO, but simply a "tribute car" or "cloned" GTO, neither of which is worth what a real "242..." GTO is worth. Just my two cents.........Good luck.


:agree Even worse, the car could be stolen!

Without a vin tag I would only buy the car for parts.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

05GTO said:


> :agree Even worse, the car could be stolen!
> 
> Without a vin tag I would only buy the car for parts.


Good point, Randy.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't even buy it for parts, my luck the cops would charge me with receiving stolen property.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I went ahead and bought the GTO after all. Here's a pic of it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

So, is there a title and an originally mounted vin # tag that matches?


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

no title, and the vin tag was removed by the previous owner because he was restoring the dash and didn't want to harm the vin plate. The metal dash area had rust damage and he was going to repair it. He ended up taking off the vin plate and misplaced it .He was going through a divorce and in the shuffle his wife threw out the title. The car is registered in his name, so he is working on getting a replacement title for me . Hopefully I'll get the title soon . I have a bill of sale from him and he also signed a title of transfer paper from the dmv. I do have a body tag and all the numbers are there.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's another newbie question.Sorry... On my transmission it has a plate on the passenger side that reads PX 69 42227 can anyone tell me what this number means ? Thanks in advance for your help


----------

